# Χρήσιμα πράγματα που μαθαίνω κάθε μέρα



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2015)

Είναι αλήθεια αυτό που λένε. Όσο ζω μαθαίνω. Μαθαίνω ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα. Κάθε μέρα. Αλήθεια! Αυτήν την εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε έμαθα έναν τόνο πράγματα στην δουλειά. Το περασμένο ΣΚ έμαθα ότι θα χρεοκοπήσουμε (μέσα στο ΣΚ) και μετά θα γίνει πόλεμος. Θα μας επιτεθούν οι Τούρκοι μόλις βγούμε απ' την ΕΕ. Ο Πούτιν θα κατέβει και θα πάρει το μέρος μας και μάλλον θα τους διώξει απ' την Κωνσταντινούπολη. Πρέπει να διδασκόμαστε απ' την ιστορία. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο Κολοκοτρώνης ήταν τέκτονας και η Φιλική Εταιρεία μασονική στοά. Μετά έμαθα ότι δεν είναι οι Τούρκοι που θα μας κάνουν πόλεμο. Είναι οι Εβραίοι, γιατί μας μισούν. Ο πόλεμος έρχεται όπου να 'ναι. Δόξα τον Θεό υπάρχει ο Σώρρας και μας καθοδηγεί.

Αγαπητό μου ημερολόγιο, αποφάσισα να σταματάω να ρωτάω πελάτες και συνεργάτες πώς πάνε τα πράγματα γιατί το μυαλό μου δεν αντέχει τόση γνώση. Προτιμώ να ζω μακάριος.


----------

